# Thymosin Beta 4



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone have used it? Comments on it? What are the side effects and gains?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 22, 2012)

what are you using it for? IMO, it works great to help heal injuries but I didn't really see much else from it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what are you using it for? IMO, it works great to help heal injuries but I didn't really see much else from it.


I was hoping to gain muscle, regrow hair and gain endurance from it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Protein which plays a role in regulation of actin polymerization. The protein consists (in humans) of 44 Amino Acids. This gene encodesan actin sequestering protein which plays a role in regulation of actin polymerization.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Protein which plays a role in regulation of actin polymerization. The protein consists (in humans) of 44 Amino Acids. This gene encodesan actin sequestering protein which plays a role in regulation of actin polymerization.


What do you mean?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What do you mean?



I don't know?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I don't know?


Are you referring to Thymosin Beta 4 increasing protein absorption?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Actin is a significant protein in the body that helps with cell re-growth and distribution..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Are you referring to Thymosin Beta 4 increasing protein absorption?



Yeah! That's the OP question


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I was hoping to gain muscle, regrow hair and gain endurance from it.



to try to get those effects, you're probably going to have to dose it pretty high. will be kinda expensive.

here's how you dose/run it.

loading phase:

4-6weeks

4-10mg per week split into 2inj per week


maintenance phase:

the dose per week that you used to load(for example 8mg), 8mg will be split into two inj per month.


I used 4mg for better recovery from an injury and it worked quite well. wish I used at least 8mg. had no negative sides from it. maybe the reason I didn't see the other effects from it is because: 1. I was specifically using it for an injury and that was what I was focusing on. 2. I didn't use a high enough dose, 3. I was on other things at the time so maybe it was hard to notice.

this is all just theories on my part. only thing I can say for sure is it definitely helped with my injuries and I would use it again.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> to try to get those effects, you're probably going to have to dose it pretty high. will be kinda expensive.
> 
> here's how you dose/run it.
> 
> ...


I did read on pubmed that it might cause tumor growth or abnormal tooth growth. So do you know anyone that had real changes in strength or endurance? I read that it can regrow hair also.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> to try to get those effects, you're probably going to have to dose it pretty high. will be kinda expensive.
> 
> here's how you dose/run it.
> 
> ...


What was the injury?


----------



## torque2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know why the stuff is so expensive on tb500.com ? 450USD for 10mg. Is the stuff you can buy on other sites underdosed or not as pure?


----------

